# How long after neuter will he stop humping?



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

How long after Bama is neutered will he stop trying to hump all the girls? I ask because we are going to neuter him and I want to know how long will I have to stop having to say Bame leave her alone, Bama leave her alone. Our new female was spayed but still has the hormones going on that is driving my Bama crazy. He doesnt bother Daisy but does bother Dakota. And I am GOING CRAZY!!!!:--crazy:


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

LOL go Bama.. 


Luckily the only thing Sam ever wants to hump is Dillon.. lol


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm not sure, but I don't think neutering makes the humping go away (completely). 

Poor Bama! He must be going crazy!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

missmarstar said:


> LOL go Bama..
> 
> 
> Luckily the only thing Sam ever wants to hump is Dillon.. lol


LOL!!

Carol, wish I had an answer for you!! Vito was neutered sooo young so he never had to deal with hormones. Poor boy. 

I know that it can take a little bit of time for their bodies to regulate sometimes.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

nixietink said:


> LOL!!
> 
> Carol, wish I had an answer for you!! Vito was neutered sooo young so he never had to deal with hormones. Poor boy.
> 
> I know that it can take a little bit of time for their bodies to regulate sometimes.



Dillon was neutered young too (I'm assuming, especially due to his slightly girlish features LOL) and he still humps Sam from time to time


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He doesnt try to hump Daisy or Shelby just recently spayed Dakota. And when we were in Alabama he was trying to hump his aunt, mom and grandma. And the only one that was fixed was grandma. She has put him in his place but he didnt learn anything from it and I worry he might hurt her stitches. 

Plus it is time to get him neutered since he is almost 2 years old. 

Wait he just laid down next to her when she laid down.

Normally the rescue wouldnt put her with me, since Bama isnt neutered yet, but we are slammed at the rescue and more are coming in. And they are begging the fosters to double up. Some are being adopted but as soon as one is a new one comes in. And lately most have come from Georgia or dogs left outside.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

How long since he was neutered Carol??


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is not neutered yet, just wondering how long it will be.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh I've heard it usually takes a month or two for the testosterone to get out of their system.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

****, thats what I thought.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Max stills humps and he was neutered at 6 months. He humps Duke (his best Golden Retriever buddy), and Duke humps him, and Duke humps most anything that stands still - and Duke is almost 5. 

I don't think hormones are the only things that cause humping?


----------



## RENEESDOG (Feb 8, 2009)

Crockett stopped after a few days. Before, the surgery he humped every blanket he could find, and if there was one around he would find it and wouldn't stop humping until it was taken away!! Luckily he wasn't around other dogs all that much.

This weekend at the beach Max the Boykin (unneuterd) wouldent leave him alone. Max's dad was so embarrassed


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky stopped trying to hump...ummm me....the instant he was nuetered. Before that, same time each night he would get beside me and hump dry air. I know...eeewwwwwwwwww.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Lucky's mom said:


> Lucky stopped trying to hump...ummm me....the instant he was nuetered. Before that, same time each night he would get beside me and hump dry air. I know...eeewwwwwwwwww.



Aw he just loved you


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

I don't know when Tysen was neutered, but I got him at 11 months. He is now over 2 and humps all the time at daycare! It is more of a play thing in his case and not sexual.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Neutering will not stop humping. 

Humping is a training issue. The behavior will continue until you teach the dog that it
is not acceptable.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Swampcollie said:


> Neutering will not stop humping.
> 
> Humping is a training issue. The behavior will continue until you teach the dog that it
> is not acceptable.


I will differ with you on this one. I am certain Lucky's brand of humping was a hormone thing. And nuetering, not training stopped it cold.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm guessing it will be the same with Hudson...he doesn't hump but his nose sure is up Libby's butt all the time....must be in the blood lines LOL **** Alabama dawgs!!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

The only time Cody humps (anything) is DAILY, after dinner when they go outside, he humps Penny. DH says it's at least better than an after dinner smoke !!! Hope Cody doesn't hear, he might add that to the routine as a grande finale.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Well all day long no humping being nice to each other playing and sleeping together. Then a hard running session wrestling in the mud and chasing each other all around the yard and the humping has started again. So I do think it is more a hormone thing since she was just spayed.


----------

